# Closed reduction? Casts?



## coders_rock! (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello,

How would you code this?

PRE-OPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: Right FEMUR FRACTURE, MID SHAFT.
POST-OPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:Right FEMUR FRACTURE, MID SHAFT.

OPERATION PERFORMED: CLOSED REDUCTION AND APPLICATION OF 1-1/2 SPICA CAST UNDER GENERAL ANESTHESIA.

PROCEDURE: 

The splint was removed from the right leg.  The skin was intact.  There was some swelling in the area.  The patient was placed on the spica table.  Closed reduction was obtained.  X-rays looked good and a 1-1/2 spica cast was applied. 

Thanks,


----------



## nyyankees (Jan 20, 2012)

coders_rock! said:


> Hello,
> 
> How would you code this?
> 
> ...



bill Closed Reduction as Cast would be considred Inclusive..


----------

